# Monkey grass lover



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlin loves loves our monkey grass! Hides all his toys in it.  He's almost compltetely flattened it in the backyard and runs through it all the way up our front walkway when we return from our walks. Too funny!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

it looks quite comfy!!! =)


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Merlin is a doll. He looks so comfy laying in that cool Monkey Grass!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beautiful Puppy!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Monkey Grass looks Great on that precious Merlin!!!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've never heard of Monkey grass but it looks like perfect bedding for a handsome little Merlin. What a cute pupper he is!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

He's adorable. Looks like a perfectly good hiding spot to me (not to mention, quite comfy).


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Cute!

Bailey has flattened our grass like that too lol. I think he likes it tickling his face or something cos he runs through it all the time as well.


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

Cute pup! Cooper does that around the pool at my parents' house. The trick is to fluff them up with a leaf rake when he leaves. It will keep them from looking trampled.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Merlin looks very much at home in the monkey grass. I love that name Merlin too. Great photo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

What a cute pic!! I love his baby belly.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks loves ours too and has flattened out a big section of it.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great picture. I had one that did that as a puppy. Never did figure out why but since reaching adulthood could care less about it.


Hooch


----------



## paulbridges02 (Jul 2, 2007)

Molly was playing in something yesterday that someone told me was monkey grass and I got a picture of her in it, does it look like the same thing? Was just curious. (Pic is in the sig.)


----------

